# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Lập Trình C/C++ căn bản

## chuvanduyhn91

*Bài 1: CẤU TRÚC MỘT CHƯƠNG TRÌNH C/C++*

*1. Hàm main:*
Có lẽ một trong những cách tốt nhất để bắt đầu học một ngôn ngữ lập trình là bằng một chương trình. Vậy đây là chương trình đầu tiên của chúng ta :



```
                         
            // my first program in C++
 
            #include <stdio.h>
            #include <conio.h>
 
            int main ()
            {
             printf("Hello World!");
             return 0;
            }
```

hoặc là: 


```
            // my first program in C++
 
            #include <iostream.h>
 
            int main ()
            {
             cout << "Hello World!";
             return 0;
            }
```

Kết quả khi thực hiện ctrình như sau:


```
Hello World!
```

Chương trình trên đây là chương trình đầu tiên mà hầu hết những người học nghề lập trình viết đầu tiên và kết quả của nó là viết câu "Hello, World" lên màn hình. Đây là một trong những chương trình đơn giản nhất có thể viết bằng C/C++ nhưng nó đã bao gồm những phần cơ bản mà mọi chương trình C có. Hãy cùng xem xét từng dòng một :



```
// my first program in C++
```

*Đây là dòng chú thích*. Tất cả các dòng bắt đầu bằng hai dấu sổ (//) hoặc đóng/mở bằng dấu /* và */ được coi là chút thích mà chúng không có bất kì một ảnh hưởng nào đến hoạt động của chương trình. Chúng có thể được các lập trình viên dùng để giải thích hay bình phẩm bên trong mã nguồn của chương trình. Trong trường hợp này, dòng chú thích là một giải thích ngắn gọn những gì mà chương trình chúng ta làm.



```
#include <iostream.h>
```

Các câu bắt đầu bằng dấu (#) được dùng cho pre-processor (kí hiệu tiền xử lý). Chúng không phải là những dòng mã thực hiện nhưng được dùng để báo hiệu cho trình dịch. Ở đây câu lệnh #include <iostream.h> báo cho trình dịch biết cần phải kèm thêm (include) thư viện iostream. Đây là một thư viện vào ra (input-output) cơ bản trong C++ và nó phải được "include" vì nó sẽ được dùng trong chương trình. Đây là cách cổ điển để sử dụng thư viện iostream



```
int main ()
```

Dòng này tương ứng với phần bắt đầu khai báo hàm *main*. Hàm *main* là điểm (còn gọi là program entry-point) mà tất cả các chương trình C++ bắt đầu thực hiện. Nó không phụ thuộc vào vị trí của hàm này (ở đầu, cuối hay ở giữa của mã nguồn) mà nội dung của nó luôn được thực hiện đầu tiên khi chương trình bắt đầu. Thêm vào đó, do nguyên nhân nói trên, mọi chương trình C++ đều phải tồn tại một hàm main. 
Theo sau main là một cặp ngoặc đơn bởi vì nó là một hàm. Trong C++, tất cả các hàm mà sau đó là một cặp ngoặc đơn () thì có nghĩa là nó có thể có hoặc không có tham số (không bắt buộc). Nội dung của hàm main tiếp ngay sau phần khai báo chính thức được bao trong các ngoặc nhọn ( { } ) như trong ví dụ của chúng ta 



```
cout << "Hello World";
```

Dòng lệnh này làm việc quan trọng nhất của chương trình. *cout* là một dòng (stream) output chuẩn trong C++ được định nghĩa trong thư viện iostream và những gì mà dòng lệnh này làm là gửi chuỗi kí tự "Hello World" ra standard output hay màn hình. 
_Lưu ý_: lệnh cout được khai báo trong *iostream.h* dùng cho C++, bạn có thể dùng 1 hàm tương tự với C chuẩn là hàm *printf* được khai báo trong *stdio.h*

Chú ý rằng mỗi dòng kết thúc bằng dấu chấm phẩy ( ; ). Kí tự này được dùng để kết thúc một lệnh và bắt buộc phải có sau mỗi lệnh trong chương trình C++ của bạn (một trong những lỗi phổ biến nhất của những lập trình viên C++ là quên mất dấu chấm phẩy).



```
return 0;
```

Lệnh return kết thúc hàm main và trả về mã đi sau nó, trong trường hợp này là 0. Đây là một kết thúc bình thường của một chương trình không có một lỗi nào trong quá trình thực hiện. Như bạn sẽ thấy trong các ví dụ tiếp theo, đây là một cách phổ biến nhất để kết thúc một chương trình C++. 

Chương trình được cấu trúc thành những dòng khác nhau để nó trở nên dễ đọc hơn nhưng hoàn toàn không phải bắt buộc phải làm vậy. Ví dụ, thay vì viết 


```
            int main ()
            {
             cout << " Hello World ";
             return 0;
            }
```

ta có thể viết 


```
int main () { cout << " Hello World "; return 0; }
```

cũng cho một kết quả chính xác như nhau. Tuy nhiên các bạn chú ý đến cách thức bố trí mã nguồn sao cho dễ đọc và thuận tiện khi phân tích, chỉnh sửa. Trong C++, các dòng lệnh được phân cách bằng dấu chấm phẩy ( . Việc chia chương trình thành các dòng chỉ nhằm để cho nó dễ đọc hơn mà thôi. 

*2. Các chú thích:*
Các chú thích được các lập trình viên sử dụng để ghi chú hay mô tả trong các phần của chương trình. Trong C++ có hai cách để chú thích:

// Chú thích theo dòng
/* Chú thích theo khối */ 

Chú thích theo dòng bắt đầu từ cặp dấu xổ (//) cho đến cuối dòng. Chú thích theo khối bắt đầu bằng /* và kết thúc bằng */ và có thể bao gồm nhiều dòng. Chúng ta sẽ thêm các chú thích cho chương trình : 



```
/* my second program in C++
            with more comments */
 
            #include <iostream.h>
 
            int main ()
            {
             cout << "Hello World! "; // says Hello World!
             cout << "I'm a C++ programmer"; // says I'm a C++ program
             return 0;
            }
```

Kết quả khi chạy chương trình sẽ cho ra:



```
Hello World! I'm a C++ program
```

Nếu bạn viết các chú thích trong chương trình mà không sử dụng các dấu //, /* hay */, trình dịch sẽ coi chúng như là các lệnh C++ và sẽ hiển thị các lỗi.

----------


## phamtienquan92

*Bài 2: KIỂU DỮ LIỆU, BIẾN VÀ HẰNG SỐ*

*1. Một số kiểu dữ liệu thông dụng*
Khi lập trình, chúng ta lưu trữ các biến trong bộ nhớ của máy tính nhưng máy tính phải biết chúng ta muốn lưu trữ gì trong chúng vì các kiểu dữ liệu khác nhau sẽ cần lượng bộ nhớ khác nhau. 
Đơn vị dữ liệu nhỏ nhất lưu trữ trong máy tính là *bit*. Bộ nhớ của máy tính chúng ta được tổ chức thành các *byte* có kích thước bằng 8 bit. Một byte có thể dùng để lưu trữ một loại dữ liệu nhỏ như là kiểu số nguyên từ 0 đến 255 hay một kí tự. Nhưng máy tính có thể xử lý các kiểu dữ liệu phức tạp hơn bằng cách gộp nhiều byte lại với nhau, như số nguyên dài hay số thập phân. Tiếp theo bạn sẽ có một danh sách các kiểu dữ liệu cơ bản trong C/C++ cũng như miền giá trị mà chúng có thể biểu diễn. Các kiểu dữ liệu sẽ được bố trí trên từng dòng lần lượt là tên kiểu, chiều dài (tính theo byte), mô tả và miền giá trị:
*
Tên 
Số byte
Mô tả
Miền giá trị
*
Như sau:
- Kiểu *char*
Chiều dài: 1 byte
Mô tả: Kí tự hay kiểu số nguyên 8-bit
Miền giá trị:
+ có dấu (char): -128 - 127
+ không dấu (unsigned char): 0 - 255

- Kiểu *short*
Chiều dài: 2 bytes
Mô tả: kiểu số nguyên 16-bit
Miền giá trị:
+ có dấu (short): -32763 - 32762
+ không dấu (unsigned short): 0 - 65535

- Kiểu *long*
Chiều dài: 4 bytes
Mô tả: kiểu số nguyên 32-bit
Miền giá trị:
+ có dấu (long):-2147483648 - 2147483647
+ không dấu (unsigned long): 0 - 4294967295

- Kiểu *int*
Chiều dài: Độ dài của nó phụ thuộc vào hệ thống, như trong MS-DOS nó là 16-bit (2 bytes), trên Windows 9x/2000/NT là 32 bit (4 bytes)...
Mô tả: Xem short, long

- Kiểu *float*
Chiều dài: 4 bytes
Mô tả: Dạng dấu phẩy động
Miền giá trị: 3.4e + / - 38 (7 digits)

- Kiểu *double*
Chiều dài: 8 bytes
Mô tả: Dạng dấu phẩy động với độ chính xác gấp đôi
Miền giá trị: 1.7e + / - 308 (15 digits)

- Kiểu *long double*
Chiều dài: 10 bytes
Mô tả: Dạng dấu phẩy động với độ chính xác hơn nữa
Miền giá trị: 1.2e + / - 4932 (19 digits)

- Kiểu *bool*
Chiều dài: 1 bytes
Mô tả: Giá trị logic. Nó mới được thêm vào chuẩn ANSI-C++. Bởi vậy không phải tất cả các trình dịch đều hỗ trợ nó.
Miền giá trị: *true* hoặc *false*

Ngoài các kiểu dữ liệu cơ bản nói trên còn có các kiểu như mảng (array), cấu trúc (structure), kiểu con trỏ (pointer) và các tham số không kiểu (void) mà chúng ta sẽ xem xét sau.
##############################

*2. Biến (Variable)*
Biến là một đơn vị dữ liệu của chương trình, biến được xác định bởi định danh biến, hay đơn giản gọi là tên biến. Một tên biến hợp lệ là một chuỗi gồm các *chữ cái, chữ số hoặc kí tự gạch dưới*. Chiều dài của một tên là không giới hạn.
Kí tự trống, các kí tự đánh dấu đều không thể có mặt trong một tên. Chỉ có chữ cái, chữ số và kí tự gạch dưới là được cho phép. Thêm vào đó, một *tên biến luôn phải bắt đầu bằng một chữ cái*. Chúng cũng có thể bắt đầu bằng kí tự gạch dưới ( _ ) nhưng kí tự này thường được dành cho các liên kết bên ngoài (external link) hoặc giữa các tên hàm. Không bao giờ chúng bắt đầu bằng một chữ số.
Một luật nữa mà bạn phải quan tâm đến khi tạo ra các tên của riêng mình là chúng không được trùng với bất kì từ khoá nào của ngôn ngữ hay của trình biên dịch, ví dụ các tên sau đây luôn luôn được coi là từ khoá theo chuẩn ANSI-C++ và do vậy chúng không thể được dùng để đặt tên

*CODE* 
asm, car, bool, break, marry, catch, to char, class, const, const_cast, continue, default, delete, do, double, dynamic_cast, else, enum, explicit, extern, false, float, for, friend, goto, if, inline, int, long, mutable, namespace, new, operator, private, protected, public, to register, reinterpret_cast, return, short, signed, sizeof, static, static_cast, struct, switch, template, this, throw, true, try, typedef, typeid, typename, union, unsigned, using, virtual, void, volatile, wchar_t 

Thêm vào đó, một số biểu diễn khác của các toán tử (operator) cũng không được dùng làm tên vì chúng là những từ được dành riêng trong một số trường hợp. 
*CODE* 
and, and_eq, bitand, bitor, compl, not, not_eq, or, or_eq, xor, xor_eq 

Trình dịch của bạn có thể thêm một từ dành riêng đặc trưng khác. Ví dụ, rất nhiều trình dịch 16 bit (như các trình dịch cho DOS) còn có thể các từ khoá _far, huge và near_. 
*Chú ý:* Ngôn ngữ C/C++ là "case sensitive" có nghĩa là phân biệt chữ hoa chữ thường. Ví dụ một biến có tên *RESULT* khác với *result* cũng như *Result*.
################################################

*3. Sử dụng biến trong chương trình*

*3.1. Khai báo biến (Declare)*
Để có thể sử dụng một biến trong C/C++, đầu tiên chúng ta phải khai báo nó, ghi rõ nó là kiểu dữ liệu nào. Chúng ta chỉ cần viết tên kiểu (như int, short, float...) tiếp theo sau đó là một tên biến hợp lệ. Ví dụ: 
*CODE* 
int a; //khai báo biến kiểu số nguyên integer
float mynumber; //khai báo biến kiểu số thực dấu phẩy động

Dòng đầu tiên khai báo một biến kiểu int với tên là *a*. Dòng thứ hai khai báo một biến kiểu float với tên *mynumber*. Sau khi được khai báo, các biến trên có thể được dùng trong phạm vi (scope) của chúng trong chương trình. 
Nếu bạn muốn khai báo một vài biến có cùng một kiểu và bạn muốn tiết kiệm công sức viết bạn có thể khai báo chúng trên một dòng, ngăn cách các tên bằng dấu phẩy. Ví dụ:
*CODE* 
int a, b, c; 

khai báo ba biến kiểu int (a, b và c) và hoàn toàn tương đương với: 
*CODE* 
int a;
int b;
int c;

Các kiểu số nguyên (char, short, long và int) có thể là số có dấu hay không dấu tuỳ theo miền giá trị mà chúng ta cần biểu diễn. Vì vậy khi xác định một kiểu số nguyên chúng ta đặt từ khoá signed (hoặc không cần) hoặc unsigned trước tên kiểu dữ liệu. Ví dụ: 
*CODE* 
unsigned short nNumberOfSons;
signed int nMyAccountBalance;

Nếu ta không chỉ rõ *signed* hoặc *unsigned* nó sẽ được coi là có dấu, vì vậy trong khai báo thứ hai chúng ta có thể viết :
*CODE* 
int nMyAccountBalance;

cũng hoàn toàn tương đương với dòng khai báo ở trên. Trong thực tế, rất ít khi người ta dùng đến từ khoá signed. Ngoại lệ duy nhất của luật này kiểu char. Trong chuẩn ANSI-C++ nó là kiểu dữ liệu khác với signed char và unsigned char. 

Để có thể thấy rõ hơn việc khai báo trong chương trình, chúng ta sẽ xem xét một đoạn mã C++ ví dụ như sau: 
*CODE* 
// thao tác tính toán với các biến
#include <iostream.h>

int main ()
{
//khai báo biến kiểu số nguyên integer
int a, b;
int result;

//khởi gán và tính toán
a = 5;
b = 2;
a = a + 1;
result = a - b;

//in kết quả
cout << result;

//thoát chương trình
return 0;
}
[CODE]
			Kết quả sau khi thực hiện chương trình là:


```
			   4
			 		 	  
Đừng lo lắng nếu như việc khai báo có vẻ hơi lạ lùng với bạn. Bạn sẽ thấy phần chi tiết còn lại trong phần tiếp theo 

3.2. Khởi tạo các biến (Initial)
Khi khai báo một biến, giá trị của nó mặc nhiên là không xác định. Nhưng có thể bạn sẽ muốn nó mang một giá trị xác định khi được khai báo. Để làm điều đó, bạn chỉ cần viết dấu bằng và giá trị bạn muốn biến đó sẽ mang: 

kiểu tên_biến = giá_trị_khởi_tạo_ban_đầu; 

Ví dụ, nếu chúng ta muốn khai báo một biến int là a chứa giá trị 0 ngay từ khi khởi tạo, chúng ta sẽ viết : 
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			int a = 0; 
			 		 	  
Bổ xung vào cách khởi tạo kiểu C này, C++ còn có thêm một cách mới để khởi tạo biến bằng cách bọc một cặp ngoặc đơn sau giá trị khởi tạo. Ví dụ: 
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			int a (0);
			 		 	  
Cả hai cách đều hợp lệ trong C++. 
Lưu ý: một biến khi được khởi tạo ta vẫn có thể gán cho nó 1 giá trị khác trong quá trình chương trình thực thi và giá trị đó sẽ hợp lệ trong phạm vi hoạt động của biến đó (xem phần sau)

3.3. Phạm vi hoạt động của biến (Scope)
Tất cả các biến mà chúng ta sẽ sử dụng đều phải được khai báo trước. Một điểm khác biết giữa C và C++ là trong C++ chúng ta có thể khai báo biến ở bất kì nơi nào trong chương trình, thậm chí là ngay ở giữa các lệnh thực hiện chứ không chỉ là ở đầu khối lệnh như ở trong C. 

Mặc dù vậy chúng ta vẫn nên theo cách của ngôn ngữ C khi khai báo các biến bởi vì nó sẽ rất hữu dụng khi cần sửa chữa một chương trình có tất cả các phần khai báo được gộp lại với nhau. Bởi vậy, cách thông dụng nhất để khai báo biến là đặt nó trong phần bắt đầu của mỗi hàm (biến cục bộ - local) hay trực tiếp trong thân chương trình, ngoài tất cả các hàm (biến toàn cục - global).
Global variables (biến toàn cục) có thể được sử dụng ở bất kì đâu trong chương trình, ngay sau khi nó được khai báo và bắt buộc phải đặt ở trên cùng ngoài tất cả các hàm hoặc đặt ở file header .h
Local variables (biến cục bộ) có tầm hoạt động bị giới hạn trong phần mã mà nó được khai báo - thường là trong dấu { và } gần nhất. Nếu chúng được khai báo ở đầu một hàm (như hàm main), tầm hoạt động sẽ là toàn bộ hàm main. Điều đó có nghĩa là trong ví dụ trên, các biến được khai báo trong hàm main() chỉ có thể được dùng trong hàm đó, không được dùng ở bất kì đâu khác, tức là 1 biến được khai báo trong hàm A thì ko thể sử dụng nó trong hàm B nằm ngoài hàm A. 
Bên cạnh các biến toàn cục và cục bộ, còn có các biến ngoài (external). Các biến này không những được dùng trong một file mã nguồn mà còn trong tất cả các file được liên kết trong chương trình. 

Trong C++ tầm hoạt động của một biến chính là khối lệnh mà nó được khai báo (một khối lệnh là một tập hợp các lệnh được gộp lại trong một bằng các ngoặc nhọn { } ). Nếu nó được khai báo trong một hàm tầm hoạt động sẽ là hàm đó, còn nếu được khai báo trong vòng lặp thì tầm hoạt động sẽ chỉ là vòng lặp đó....
Hãy xem ví dụ sau và tìm hiểu cách hoạt động của các biến:
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			int nGlobal; //biến toàn cục có thể đựơc sử dụng trong cả hàm A và B 
			void A()
			{
			   int a; //biến cục bộ của hàm A
			   
			   nGlobal = 5; //câu lệnh gán cho biến toàn cục hợp lệ
			   b = 1; //trình biên dịch sẽ báo lỗi vì biến này chưa được khai báo trong hàm A
			}
			void B()
			{
			   int b;  //biến cục bộ của hàm B
			    
			   for(int i=0; i<10; i++)
			   {
			       int c = 5; //khai báo và khởi tạo biến c local trong vòng for
			   }
			
			   c = 1; //không hợp lệ vì biến c chỉ có phạm vi hoạt động trong vòng lặp for
			}
			 		 	  
##############################

3. Các hằng số (Const)

3.1. Giới thiệu các hằng số
Một hằng số là bất kì một biểu thức nào mang một giá trị cố định, ví dụ như các số nguyên sau:
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			1776
			707
			-273
			 		 	  
chúng là các hằng mang giá trị số. Chú ý rằng khi biểu diễn một hằng kiểu số chúng ta không cần viết dấu ngoặc kép hay bất kì dấu hiệu nào khác. 
Thêm vào những số ở hệ cơ số 10 (thập phân) ( cái mà tất cả chúng ta đều đã biết) C++ còn cho phép sử dụng các hằng số cơ số 8 (bát phân) và 16 (thập lục phân). Để biểu diễn một số hệ cơ số 8 chúng ta đặt trước nó kí tự 0, để biễu diễn số ở hệ cơ số 16 chúng ta đặt trước nó hai kí tự 0x. Ví dụ:
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			75 // Cơ số 10
			0113 // cơ số 8
			0x4b // cơ số 16
			 		 	  
Các số thập phân (dạng dấu phẩy động):
Chúng biểu diễn các số với phần thập phân và/hoặc số mũ. Chúng có thể bao gồm phần thập phân, kí tự e (biểu diễn 10 mũ...). 
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			3.14159 // 3.14159
			6.02e23 // 6.02 x 1023
			1.6e-19 // 1.6 x 10-19
			3.0 // 3.0
			 		 	  

Kí tự và xâu kí tự
Trong C++ còn tồn tại các hằng không phải kiểu số như kiểu kí tự và chuỗi. Kiểu kí tự được bao quanh bởi 2 dấu móc đơn, kiểu chuổi bao quanh bởi cặp móc kép: 
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			'z'
			'p'
			"Hello world"
			"How do you do?" 
			 		 	  
Hai biểu thức đầu tiên biểu diễn các kí tự đơn, các kí tự được đặt trong dấu nháy đơn ('), hai biểu thức tiếp theo biểu thức các xâu kí tự được đặt trong dấu nháy kép ("). 

Khi viết các kí tự đơn hay các xâu kí tự cần phải đặt chúng trong các dấu nháy để phân biệt với các tên biến hay các từ khoá. Chú ý: 
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			x
			'x'
			 		 	  
x trỏ đến biến x trong khi 'x' là kí tự hằng 'x'. 

Các kí tự đơn và các xâu kí tự có một tính chất riêng biệt là các mã điều khiển. Chúng là những kí tự đặc biệt mà không thể được viết ở bất kì đâu khác trong chương trình như là mã xuống dòng (
) hay tab (\t). Tất cả đều bắt đầu bằng dấu xổ ngược (\). Sau đây là danh sách các mã điều khiển và ý nghĩa của nó:



xuống dòng 


lùi về đầu dòng 

\t
kí tự tab

\v
căn thẳng theo chiều dọc 

\b
backspace 

\f
sang trang

\a
Kêu bíp 

\'
dấu nháy đơn 

\"
dấu nháy kép 

\
dấu hỏi 

\\
kí tự xổ ngược 


Ví dụ: 
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			'
' //sẽ chèn thêm kí hiệu ngắt dòng
			'\t' //sẽ chèn thêm 1 dấu tab
			"Left \t Right"
			"one
two
three" 
			 		 	  
Thêm vào đó, để biểu diễn một mã ASCII bạn cần sử dụng kí tự xổ ngược (\) tiếp theo đó là mã ASCII viết trong hệ cơ số 8 hay cơ số 16. Trong trường hợp đầu mã ASCII được viết ngay sau dấu sổ ngược, trong trường hợp thứ hai, để sử dụng số trong hệ cơ số 16 bạn cần viết kí tự x trước số đó (ví dụ \x20 hay \x4A).

Các hằng chuỗi kí tự có thể được viết trên nhiều dòng nếu mỗi dòng được kết thúc bằng một dấu sổ ngược (\), cách này có ích khi ta có 1 chuỗi quá dài khó quan sát khi viết chương trình: 
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			"string expressed in \
			two lines"
			 		 	  
Bạn có thể nối một vài hằng xâu kí tự ngăn cách bằng một hay vài dấu trống, kí tự tab, xuống dòng hay bất kì kí tự trống nào khác. 

"we form" "a unique" "string" "of characters"

3.2. Định nghĩa các hằng (#define)
Bạn có thể định nghĩa các hằng với tên mà bạn muốn để có thể sử dụng thường xuyên mà không mất tài nguyên cho các biến bằng cách sử dụng chỉ thị #define. Đây là dạng của nó: 

#define tên_hằng giá_trị

Ví dụ: 
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			#define PI 3.14159265
			#define NEWLINE '
'
			#define WIDTH 100
			 		 	  
chúng định nghĩa 3 hằng số mới. Sau khi khai báo bạn có thể sử dụng chúng như bất kì các hằng số nào khác, ví dụ: 
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			  circle = 2 * PI * r;
			  cout << NEWLINE;
			 		 	  
Trong thực tế việc duy nhất mà trình dịch làm khi nó tìm thấy một chỉ thị #define là thay thế các tên hằng tại bất kì chỗ nào chúng xuất hiện (như trong ví dụ trước, PI, NEWLINE hay WIDTH) bằng giá trị mà chúng được định nghĩa. Vì vậy các hằng số #define được coi là các hằng số macro.
Chỉ thị #define không phải là một lệnh thực thi, nó là chỉ thị tiền xử lý (pre-processor), đó là lý do trình dịch coi cả dòng là một chỉ thị và dòng đó không cần kết thúc bằng dấu chấm phẩy. Nếu bạn thêm dấu chấm phẩy vào cuối dòng, nó sẽ được coi là một phần của giá trị định nghĩa hằng. 

3.3. Khai báo các hằng (const)
Với tiền tố const bạn có thể khai báo các hằng với một kiểu xác định như là bạn làm với một biến
  	 		 			CODE  		 		 			
			const int width = 100;
			const to char tab = '\t';
			const zip = 12440; 
			 		 	  
Trong trường hợp kiểu không được chỉ rõ (như trong ví dụ cuối) trình dịch sẽ coi nó là kiểu int.

Để chương trình chúng ta trong sáng hơn, các bạn tham khảo 1 số tiêu chuẩn và thủ thuật khi lập trình dùng C/C++ theo link sau: [replacer_a]


Tác giả: UFO
Hiệu chỉnh: W_Hat, 2003

```

----------


## binhseo2800

Mình đang bắt đầu học lập trình. Nếu trexanh post thêm nhìu bài về ngôn ngữ lâppj trình thì tốt quá.

----------


## hunghk

nói câu hơi buồn nha thà đưa cả giáo trình đọc chứ đọc kiểu này thèm chết hehe

----------


## nhilangdinh

Cả Giáo trình sao được bạn! Với lại là Lập trình căn bản mà bạn! Nếu như bạn thích thì search Google.com là ra ngay mà với từ khoá là Giáo trình C/ C++ !

----------


## xvietsao

*c/c++*

bạn có thể đưa thêm bài tập đươc chư?
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## khaseven

mình cũng mới bắt đầu học C nên rất cần những bài như thế này cảm ơn nhìu nha

----------


## kientrogia24h

Thanks a lot nha. Mình mới bắt đầu học C nên đang cần cái này.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## 4B1601

vít cũng khá chi tiết, có vẻ rất hữu ích với dân với dân mới vào nghề

----------


## Xitrum76

mình cũng đang học C ai có phần mềm Borland (BC) ko gửi cho mình với, down ko được? [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> cảm ơn nhìu nhìu.

----------


## hlong001

up lên ít tài liệu về C++ nữa đi, có 2 bài thôi à.

----------


## trangvanthao

mình đang học C++ can bản. ai có gửi vào mail cho mình nhé [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## vncamera

> mình cũng đang học C ai có phần mềm Borland (BC) ko gửi cho mình với, down ko được? [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> cảm ơn nhìu nhìu.


Link download nè bạn:
http://www.mediafire.com/?njmm1ovenmm

----------


## Diemasp1

Các bạn cho mình hỏi với. Tại sao khi mình làm thử ví dụ hello world của ban trexanhvn, khi chạy chương trình báo lỗi "unable to open include file iostream.h"?

----------


## ilamdep

> Các bạn cho mình hỏi với. Tại sao khi mình làm thử ví dụ hello world của ban trexanhvn, khi chạy chương trình báo lỗi "unable to open include file iostream.h"?


*Lỗi đó chắc là do đường dẫn của bạn chưa đúng nên khi chạy chương trình sẽ không mở được thư viện đó mà.
Bạn mở chương trình, sau đó vào Options->Directories** rồi sửa lại 2 dòng trên theo đúng thư mục mà bạn lưu. 
Bạn nhìn hình cho dễ hiểu nhé:

​*

----------


## anhtran

Mình Dùng PM C-Free 5.0 sau khi viet doan code




> // my first program in C++
> #include <iostream.h> 
> int main () 
> { 
> cout << "Hello World!"; 
> return 0; 
>  }


thì báo lỗi



không chạy được , có ai giải thích giùm mình , tại sao thế

----------


## seoben

*Trả lời: Lập Trình C/C++ căn bản*

Sao không sài VS6 cho dể @@
..........................

----------


## Tidus86

*Trả lời: Lập Trình C/C++ căn bản*

ui trời, kỉ niệm vs diễn đàn này là đây, cách đây 5 năm khi đang chân ướt chân ráo học tin học tôi cũng đã đọc topic này

----------

